# Let the fun begin!



## D4 (Jan 16, 2014)

Had a package waiting on me when I got home today. Guess I know what I will be doing for the next three days.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweet, will be waiting on pictures.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 16, 2014)

Cool! Man that looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## D4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lams are stained.


----------



## D4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Form is finished. About ready to glue up a limb.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm glad someone knows what to do with that package. Looks like fire wood to me.No No:mike


----------



## D4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Limb pad angles cut and ready to install takedown hardware.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 17, 2014)

Won't be any mistaking this one for a 2x4 or a broom handle.  Looking good so far...


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet!! A build along. Haven't seen one of these in awhile. Makes me want to give it a try.


----------



## D4 (Jan 17, 2014)

One limb glued up and in the oven.


----------



## D4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow don't know how that pic got turned upside down!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2014)

'bout ready to see a good looking bow.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 18, 2014)

Lookin' good D4. Is it a bingham's package? Also, what's it going to be; td recurve or a td longbow? I'm really interested in doing one of these year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 18, 2014)

There's Gremlins in your computer and turning thing upside down. Looks like a new bow will be borned shortly. mike


----------



## D4 (Jan 18, 2014)

One limb ready to be cut out and the other in the oven.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking good! What kind of riser material is that?


----------



## D4 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Todd. The riser is cocobolo dymondwood. It has curly maple veneers and action boo cores.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like a great color combo.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 18, 2014)

I've always wanted to build a bow, and I've had my eye on the Bingham kits for a while. How would rate the difficulty level of this project, and what kind of tools outside of the kit do you need?
 Can't wait to see the finished product. Looks great so far.


----------



## D4 (Jan 18, 2014)

David I think the kit is a great way to start out. The only tools I have used so far are the band saw, circular saw, table top belt/spindle sander and a cordless drill. I wouldn't say it's terribly difficult. The main thing is to take your time and go over each step several times in your head before you do it. The hardest part to me was building the form and getting it just right. I had to make a few changes to mine between the first limb and the second that made it a lot easier on the glue up. This is my first bow build so I'm no expert but if you have any more questions about what I have done so far feel free to ask.


----------



## D4 (Jan 18, 2014)

Passing Through, sorry I just saw your question. It is going to be a 64" td longbow. Shooting for 48# @ 28". It is a Bingham kit. I hope it turns out looking better than a strung 2x4.


----------



## eman1885 (Jan 18, 2014)

looking good! may i make a suggestion though, don't cut the limbs until after you have mounted them to the bow and run a line to make sure they're strait. i speak from experience on this matter


----------



## D4 (Jan 19, 2014)

That's what I plan on doing today eman. Hopefully everything is good and straight.


----------



## D4 (Jan 19, 2014)

Limbs cut out and string grooves cut. Starting to look like a bow. Now to add tip overlays and give the riser some shape.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 19, 2014)

Lookin good. Can't wait to see how she shoots. I'll t Ira great shootin 2x4 with a string over an ok shooting work of art everytime


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 19, 2014)

That's gonna be nice! A lot better than my first one. The tiller looks pretty close and the limbs look like they're gonna unfold at about the right spot. Nice job! 

I never have built a 3 piece. Was it hard to get aligned?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 19, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> The tiller looks pretty close and the limbs look like they're gonna unfold at about the right spot. Nice job! (QUOTE]
> 
> Yep


----------



## D4 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Todd and Barry. It was kinda a pill to get it all lined up. I hope the next one is easier. I'm working on the tiller now and it's getting pretty close.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking great!


----------



## D4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Any opinions on the tiller would be helpful.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2014)

How far is that draw?  Looks to be around 24?  Looking good!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 22, 2014)

looking great!


----------



## D4 (Jan 22, 2014)

It was drawn to right at 24"


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks good to me


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 22, 2014)

It really looks good. Looks fast. When I first looked at it I thought the right limb was a little stiff, but that shadow on the right kinda tricked me. It's real close. If anything the right limb could bend a tiny bit more in the outer half.

Before I did that I would check and make sure it's sitting dead level on the tree. It's hard to tell from the picture but it looks like the right half of the riser is slightly higher than the left.

That's gonna be a really nice bow!


----------



## D4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your doing a fine job. What poundage and draw length are you shooting for?


----------



## D4 (Jan 23, 2014)

Trying to come in around 48-50# @ 28"


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2014)

Lookin' good.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking good, nothing like watching one come together!


----------



## D4 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got to do some shaping on the riser today. Still a lot of sanding to do. Not sure what type of finish I'm going to use yet.


----------



## D4 (Jan 24, 2014)

Another.


----------



## D4 (Jan 24, 2014)

Also added the tip overlays today.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking Good D4.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 25, 2014)

You sure this is your first try? very nice! Seems you cut the shelf on the wrong side, though.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2014)

That would be perfect for me.


----------



## D4 (Jan 25, 2014)

I was waiting for that Todd. Guess your wrong handed too Dennis. It came out a little lighter than I wanted. Haven't measured it yet but I'm thinking it's in the low forties.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 26, 2014)

Dennis said:


> That would be perfect for me.



That's you Dennis.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking good. You could always make a heavier set of limbs if you wanted to.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jan 27, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> You sure this is your first try? very nice! Seems you cut the shelf on the wrong side, though.



Looks awesome!!  Finally a bow with the shelf on the "right" side.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 27, 2014)

Have you got a coat of Sherwin Williams on it yet?


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, it looks awesome. And you made it look so easy.


----------



## D4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Got to put it on the scale today. It came in at 42# @ 28". It will fit right in on the 3-d course. Hope to try it out at NGT this Sunday. Still haven't put a finish on it. Think I'm going to shoot it a while and see if I want to do anymore shaping on the riser. Worked the nocks a little more today. About got them where I want them. I don't know if I would say its easy but it is a lot of fun. Can't wait to do my next one!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks really good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------

